# western wiring harness or mount



## plowman8921 (Feb 15, 2013)

i have a western ultra mount straight plow im looking at setting up my 2002 2500 as my back up truck im just a small company and its just me doing all the work so thats why the dealer prices sound a little steep to me i need a wiring harness and mount im just hoping maybe someone has one laying around from an old truck or something


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

What truck brand?


----------



## plowman8921 (Feb 15, 2013)

newton iowa but im willing to travel for the right price


----------

